# N4 size wallpapers



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

So the proper size for a wallpaper for the N4 is 1436 x 1196 according to the wallpapers that come in the system, but strangely I am having a really hard time finding good images in that exact resolution. Anyone else have better Google-fu than I?


----------



## Belair56 (Jul 30, 2011)

No it's such a "strange" size, I have been using IrfanView to re-size.


----------



## Dr.m0x (Sep 14, 2011)

All I got when I searched was the default nexus wallpapers. Perhaps OP should turn this thread into a place to share wallpaper for our beloved n4.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Wallpapers that work for the Gnexus are going to be the same size, just an FYI for where to look.


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

Speak of the devil... Found this page with a smattering of backgrounds:



http://imgur.com/5t2w0


Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## db3 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jiibus said:


> Speak of the devil... Found this page with a smattering of backgrounds:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/5.../horizontal#119
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4


Thank you!


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Romain Guy just released a bunch of wallpapers. There aren't the exact size for N4, though really nice.

https://plus.google.com/109538161516040592207/posts/MEYSqS43HiM


----------

